
LESS.app For Mac OS X - LiveTheDream
http://incident57.com/less/
======
nathos
Supplanted by the CodeKit app on the very same site:
<http://incident57.com/codekit/>

(and it also supports Sass, Compass, Haml, CoffeeScript)

~~~
lukifer
CodeKit is fantastic.

My only complaint is that it only works locally, meaning there's no way to fit
it into my workflow on projects that involve testing on remote servers.
(Admittedly, watching for filesystem changes via SSH/FTP is non-trivial.)

------
duncan_bayne
Ooh, this looks interesting ... hang on ... "If you're still building websites
without it, you're an idiot."

Well, fuck you too, and congratulations on losing a little bit of mindshare.

~~~
gouggoug
Agreed. I won't use this app, and also won't share it. I'll Stick to my
command line like a lot of idiots that haven't got laid since 1994.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
Half of the Less.app site is a joke. Just look at the reviews from Steve Jobs
and Jony Ives.

~~~
gouggoug
Maybe. It's not obvious enough though, I think.

~~~
13rules
If it's not obvious, you're an idiot.

:)

------
heyjonboy
From the FAQ:

 _I'm on Windows. What do you recommend I use to work with
Less/Sass/CoffeeScript, etc?_

 _A Mac._

------
tonywebster
I cannot say enough good things about CodeKit (which is basically a more
intense version of LESS.app, from the same guy). It's improved my workflow
considerably and saves the hassle of concatenating and minimizing server-side
when I'm cranking out projects right and left.

